# Auxillary router fence for Biesemeyer table saw fence



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi again, Does anyone out there know where I can get a plan to build an auxillary fence that will attach to a Biesemeyer table saw fence? I thought I saw one somewhere on the internet, But can't find it again. Thanks again. John.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

How about something like the attachment below?
Or check out: http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/RouterTableImprove.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Just two more links 

Things You Didn’t Know You Could Do with Your Table Saw
http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/page/2/


Favorite Shop-Built Table Saw Jigs
http://www.woodworkingonline.com/?s=table+saw+jigs

Plus this one ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/56642-post1.html

============



jcmmgm said:


> Hi again, Does anyone out there know where I can get a plan to build an auxillary fence that will attach to a Biesemeyer table saw fence? I thought I saw one somewhere on the internet, But can't find it again. Thanks again. John.


----------

